
DuckDuckGo is the big winner of Google’s Europe Android auction - CharlesW
https://qz.com/1781609/google-shares-results-of-european-android-choice-screen-auction/
======
gaspoweredcat
im not sure if they paid for this, i assume by the term auction they did. if
theyre throwing cash about i think they should spend a little on a rebrand to
ditch that incredibly clumsy name. i cant think of any reason to have kept it
so long unless someone high up in the company is for some reason very attached
to it, to me it brings to mind Richard Hendricks clinging to Pied Piper on
Silicon Valley (and even that is a better name!)

